# Solved: samsung galaxy s2 wont connebt to home router



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

just got a samsung galaxy s2 great phone but cannot connect
to home network via netgear router, i can see the network
but if wont connect. i can connect the my work one no problem
via wep key.i have tryed every thing do still no go
any one got any ideas
j


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Just a guess, but WEP may not be supported. Try turning encryption off entirely or changing it to WPA2.


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

hii i have tried turning the encrytion off
still no joy, it is WPA2


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

jinxy said:


> just got a samsung galaxy s2 great phone but cannot connect
> to home network via netgear router, i can see the network
> but if wont connect. i can connect the my work one no problem
> *via wep key*.i have tryed every thing do still no go
> ...


You said WEP in your first post. Try turning off encryption entirely.


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

have done that still no luck,
my son can connect to it with his
HCT wild fire


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you are not locking yourself out with MAC Address filtering (access control) on the router.


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

how do i change that


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are now using MAC Address filtering simply login to the router, navigate to whatever section (wireless?, filters?, etc.) and disable it. The router user manual, available on the CD that came with the router and/or on Netgear's web site, will have more details.


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

ok i will give it a go later
j


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

had a look cant find the MAC filters thing
did add the phone manual still no go
the router is a wpn824 netgear


----------



## TWiGguy (Aug 30, 2011)

The online manual for the router is: http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wpn824_ref_manual.pdf

Check page 4-13


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

yes done it many thanks
j


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

well i thought is was sorted, i now have a good wifi connection 
but when i try to surf the net on the phone i get nothing , but with a good wifi connection.
could this be due to a setting on the phone or router
any help would be graet


----------



## jinxy (Feb 8, 2010)

have now got it connected, it was an
ap on the phone called WIFI static
causing the phone not getting through
to the internet even though it had a wifi signel and connection
thanks again
j


----------

